# Tan linen lamp shade??



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

How can I get paint and water stains off this? Will nail polish remover work on paint?


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

Most items you use to clean off paint will have oil in it and will stain your shade.. I have used 'Goop Off' w/ much success on differnet items.. It says it will not leave a oily stain.. 

The nail polish remover--might take the color out of the shade..


----------



## mothernature (Aug 22, 2010)

what kind of paint?


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Latex


----------



## mothernature (Aug 22, 2010)

Let me think on that!!


----------



## junie (Jun 25, 2007)

http://home.howstuffworks.com/how-to-remove-latex-paint-stains.htm/printable


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Thank you so much.


----------

